# KMC chain love



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

I put on a KMC X10SL gold chain last weekend. I'm in love. After 200 miles I say it

looks great
shifts great
weighs less
costs less
runs silent
So, if you are like me and fed up with paying too much money for the SRAM 1090 chains, check out the KMC. I was looking to save money, but I'm most impressed with the quietness. My rig with 1090 Red cassette is dead quiet. A very pleasant surprise. It also seems quite light (subjective heft test).

If you think your Red drivetrain is noisy, try a KMC chain next time.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a Shimano 5700 10 speed chain for $23.
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...no-10-Spd-5701-105-Chain/SHIMCHAI985000000000

Compared to $56 for your KMC chain.
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...L-TI-N-Gold-10-Spd-Chain/KMCACHAI500000000000

The SRAM 1090 chain is only $39. Only 17 grams heavier than your KMC chain.
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...C1090-1-Hollow-Pin-Chain/SRAMCHAI820000000000

Of course SRAM also makes a 10 speed chain for $25.
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...am-10-Spd-PC1030-1-Chain/SRAMCHAI780000000000


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't found a huge price difference between KMC and SRAM top line chains on ebay. Maybe a couple of bucks here and there, but not a decision maker.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

I paid $41 delivered for the KMC X10SL. That's around $10 less than PC 1091R. Though I haven't tried a 1091, the KMC is definitely quieter than the 1090 and 1090R chains I used to buy. Anyway, I just wanted to throw it out there. Works for me.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

cartmaniac said:


> I paid $41 delivered for the KMC X10SL. That's around $10 less than PC 1091R. Though I haven't tried a 1091, the KMC is definitely quieter than the 1090 and 1090R chains I used to buy. Anyway, I just wanted to throw it out there. Works for me.



Pretty funny (but not surprising) this thread is not as active as it really should be.
This past Sea Otter I got an awesome deal on the X10SL Colors chain and in the 1st MILE I knew I had a winner, it is THE fix for the noisy Red Cassette.
:thumbsup:


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Best chain out there.


----------



## R3 Sloth (Mar 25, 2010)

Have to agree. I started running the KMC chain about three years ago and haven' t looked back. On my Campy drive train the KMC is much quieter than the Record chain no doubt.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

I put an 8speed KMC chain on a 7speed dura ace drivetrain- the original dura ace chain was not worn. The difference is amazing, smoother and quieter. got it at PBK for like 12 bucks. Good for 5 to 8 speed drivetrains.

The KMC 10 speed chains are the best.


----------



## dadicroce (Sep 20, 2010)

good info


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Try the KMC X10sl and a Dura Ace cassette and you will see the difference. ask me how i know.
i switched 3 weeks ago to the Dura Ace cassette and now there is absolutely no drive train noise. i had the KMC chain from the get go.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Threw on a KMC x10SL gold yesterday, and so far it seems quieter than my DA7900.

Paid 42.50 shipped off Ebay.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

KMC chain and ultegra cassette is like butter and very quiet!!


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

optimus said:


> kmc chain and ultegra cassette is like butter and very quiet!!


++++1


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

When I built my bike I put a 1091R on a 1070 12-25 cassette.. Was nice and quiet. My new 1091 chain is actually a little louder than the 1091R.. Might have to check out KMC because I hate loud chains.


----------



## thedog (Nov 6, 2005)

Yesterday I installed a KMC X10SL. I'm also using a Red cassette. This is probably the best upgrade I have ever done (except for swapping the red RD for the force model). The SRAM chain came with my new bike but was REALLY noisy. No more chain noise now. I hear the Shimano cassettes make things even more quiet.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Bumping this thread to ask if a KMC X10-93 10 Speed Chain is compatible with a SRAM (1071) cassette? 

Supposedly it's Shimano/Campy only but lots of people seem to be raving about KMC chains and SRAM drivetrains so I'm wondering if it's compatible after all.


----------

